# The Hot dog plant



## angelfish (Mar 5, 2013)

Anywhere on the east coast (at least as far as I know) there is this plant I call the hot dog plant. Simply because it taste just like hotdogs. Its really called: "Garlic Mustard plant". Keep an eye out for this over the summer its a great natural food that grows like a weed. Some info: 
Culinary uses
Leaves of this plant can be used in making soups and stews.
It can be used as a stuffing in snacks.
Often chopped leaves of this plant are added to salads for imparting a mild aroma in them.
Its nutritious leaves can be stir fried along with other vegetables for a healthy side dish.
It is used in France for seasoning food items.
A very distinct sauce is made from this herb in Europe.

Picture 3 - Garlic Mustard Seeds
Medicinal uses
Though very less is known about its application in herbal medicine, some instances are not uncommon.

As records suggest, it was used for treating wounds and gangrenes.
Seeds of this plant might play some role to induce sneezing.
On some bacteria, the juice of this plant might be very powerful.
For bronchitis symptoms, oil heated with extracts of the roots can be applied on the chest.
Leaves have been consumed to bring relief to congested chest and eczema.
Stem and leaves have been used for their antiseptic, anti-scorbutic and deobstruent properties.
For relieving skin irritations and insect bites, these leaves might be beneficial.
Other uses
For preventing soil erosion, these plants are very useful.
For obtaining a yellow colored dye, this plant has been used.
They can repel insects by emitting garlic like smell.
Garlic Mustard Invasive Species


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I didn't think that I have ever heard of such a plant, so, I had to look up more information.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alliaria_petiolata



> Cultivation and usesThe chopped leaves are used for flavoring in salads and sauces such as pesto, and sometimes the flowers and fruit are included as well. These are best when young, and provide a mild flavour of both garlic and mustard. The seeds are sometimes used to season food directly in France.
> 
> Garlic mustard was once used medicinally as a disinfectant or diuretic, and was sometimes used to heal wounds.
> 
> In Europe as many as 69 species of insects and seven species of fungus utilize Garlic Mustard as a food plant, including the larvae of some Lepidoptera species such as the Garden Carpet moth.


Looking at the picture (below) says to me that I have seen it growing all over the Calgary region. This spring, I'll have to take a much closer look at what I thought was just a weed.

Thanks for sharing!

:flower:


----------



## angelfish (Mar 5, 2013)

@narkid yeah its one of my favorites. We have terrible mosquitos in the summer, since i planted this they've stayed away, also slugs in the garden.you can also mix it beans and hot dogs to bring out the hot dog flavor.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It grows all over N.W. Ohio and i have used it many times during my survival training when i was a kid, and your right it is very good, i like it with fish.


----------



## red_takes_a_hike (Apr 2, 2013)

My favorite way of preparing Garlic Mustard is to make pesto. It is amazing.

Garlic Mustard Pesto
3 cups Garlic Mustard leaves, washed, patted dry, and packed in a measuring cup 
2 large garlic cloves, peeled & chopped 
1 cup Walnuts 
1 cup Olive Oil 
1 cup grated Parmesan Cheese 
1/4 cup grated Romano Cheese 
Salt & Pepper to taste 

Combine Garlic Mustard leaves, garlic and walnuts in food processor and chop. Or divide recipe in half and use a blender. With motor running, add olive oil slowly. Shut off motor. Add cheeses, salt & pepper and process briefly to combine. Serve warm over pasta or spread on crackers as a appetizer. It also makes a great topping for baked fish. 

I also freeze this in ice cube trays. This year I am going to try drying.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Angelfish... I hope you don't mind I posted this on my facebook page


----------



## angelfish (Mar 5, 2013)

faithmarie said:


> Thanks Angelfish... I hope you don't mind I posted this on my facebook page


Not at all


----------

